# Nature ... Time Lapsed Video



## MA-Caver (Feb 27, 2009)

Changing of the seasons, cloud formations, fungus growth and tides all time lapsed in this wonderful 10 minute video that's probably best seen full screen. The music wasn't my first choice but watching it silently does just as well. 
Thought it'd give a bit of Zen to those who'd appreciate it. :asian: 

[yt]dV5IjTK9DFQ[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 1, 2009)

Some more zen for ya'll. :asian: 
[yt]T7I1F2APXj8[/yt]


----------

